# Wild cider ferment



## LiquidGold (27/7/17)

OK so a fair while back I had half a bottle of aldi apple juice left in the fridge and realised it had started fermenting by itself so I left it to ferment and was surprised by the fact it didn't taste too bad at all. I forgot about it in the back of my fridge but recently decided to rack off the cider and pitch more apple juice with the aim to culture the yeast up to make more of this wild cider. 

Anyway I was wondering if anyone might have any comments or be able to id the yeast from some pics. It doesn't look all that appetising but smells and tastes fine and I plan on fermenting more juice with it.


----------



## wynnum1 (27/7/17)

Wild yeast is in the environment on different fruits elderflower champagne they use wild yeast so not that rare.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/7/17)

Looks like pellicile to me.


----------



## hirschb (27/7/17)

There is no way to ID yeast by the type of pellicle formation. It's probably some combo of sacch, brett, lacto, and other stuff.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (27/7/17)

Looks, nasty.
I have to wonder how it was introduced and what would it be to start fermentation in the cold fridge environment.
I cant help but think of the scenario if someone just gulped from the bottle and introduced, things etc.?


----------



## LiquidGold (27/7/17)

hirschb said:


> There is no way to ID yeast by the type of pellicle formation. It's probably some combo of sacch, brett, lacto, and other stuff.



Yeah after doing a bit more reading on pellicle formation I came to the same conclusion.



Danscraftbeer said:


> Looks, nasty.
> I have to wonder how it was introduced and what would it be to start fermentation in the cold fridge environment.
> I cant help but think of the scenario if someone just gulped from the bottle and introduced, things etc.?



I can't remember for certain if it was gulped but I don't think so. I remember thinking that it had to have been either in the air or in the apple juice since all I'd done was open the bottle and pour some juice out then left it in fridge for ages.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (27/7/17)

Being very uneducated about wild yeast cultivation but listening intently to some brewer experienced in the subject.
Listening for the key info etc If I recall their tip correctly. The best wild yeast blowing around in the air is early Winter and late Autumn.
I don't think they meant between that time period. 
I brew enough experimentation so I have not tried the wild yeast experiment but still very interesting given its a long shot kind of thing.
These guys were capturing yeast from the wind off Orchids.


----------



## scmgre (13/9/17)

if it tastes all right go for it, I made my first 3 batches by just crushing apples and pressing then letting it go off in the corni keg (didn't even add campden tablets) i have since started using campden tablets and pitching a yeast because although i drank every batch, in one of them the wild yeast didn't floculate and was still totally cloudy after 12 months.


----------

